# Offertorium Requiem a 5 - Orlando Lassus



## Faell (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi everybody,

Can someone please help me with determing the modus of the offertory in the requiem for five voices of Lassus. In the attachment you find the piece.
The offertory is divided in two parts. The first part starts with "Domine Jesu Christe", the second with "Hostias et preces". The gregorian melody is not precisely the same as the offertorium for the requiem mass in the Liber Usualis. Although there are a lot of things they share.

View attachment REQUIEM.pdf


Hopefully someone can help me,

Faell


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Why? I think it's common knowledge that Renaissance composers often didn't use the same "mode" for all passages or even all voices in the same passage. Thinking of music like this as modal is usually an over-simplification in more ways than one. But I'm no expert. Maybe someone else will have more useful comments for you.


----------

